# Vizsla personality



## MikeTom (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey I’m interested in getting a Vizsla and I’ve been searching up the most affectionate dogs and the vizsla keeps coming up. I was just wondering how affectionate they really are compared to something like a Labrador retriever. We’re think about getting either a vizsla, Brittany, Irish setter, Portuguese Water Dog, Newfoundland or a Labrador Retriever. Out of all of them which one is the most affectionate and attached one? Thanks


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Mike, the issue with your choices isn't just the "Affectionate" part, but the exercise requirements. You have chosen sporting dogs, which by definition like a good daily work out. Of all of them, the Vizsla requires the most exercise, the most time with you (generally) and is least tolerant of not getting what it determines is that, regardless of how reasonable you may find it. 

As I say..and the crowd rolls it's collective eyes..they really are (all together now...) like a Ferrari. Sure, everyone wants one, but do they fit into your lifestyle?


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

gingerling said:


> Mike, the issue with your choices isn't just the "Affectionate" part, but the exercise requirements. You have chosen sporting dogs, which by definition like a good daily work out. Of all of them, the Vizsla requires the most exercise, the most time with you (generally) and is least tolerant of not getting what it determines is that, regardless of how reasonable you may find it.
> 
> As I say..and the crowd rolls it's collective eyes..they really are (all together now...) like a Ferrari. Sure, everyone wants one, but do they fit into your lifestyle?


Very well said Gingerling.....not much more to add. We LOVE our two V's but it's a ton of work to keep them satisfied from an exercise standpoint.


----------



## mikayla98 (Oct 6, 2019)

"_do they fit into your lifestyle?_". I totally agreed with gingerling statement. This question always comes to my mind, I have a cat at home. As usual, my cat is free maintenance, what I mean I can leave her for so many hours while I have an important job to do. It might be I need to change the lifestyle if I seriously want to adopt Vizsla.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

in my humble opinion it;s gotta be a V, granted my two are wirehaired vizslas, I was brought up with a whole menagerie of breeds, from terriers to whippets, lurchers, GSD's but I never thought any dog would ever match the black lab (Rex) that was my 9th birthday present, in fact when he passed away aged 14 I just didn't get another dog for several years, I eventually reneged and rehomed a rescue pup..cross husky and black lab,,absoulte loyalty personified,,just over protective, so when he bit one of my nephews for the reason of coming in for a cuddle he had to go to the vets for the final injection, that was it for me and labs, possibly unjust I concede. Then Ruby entered my life a whv pup with a bagful of attitude, yep she was a rescue and taken away from her mum whay too early (5 weeks) and her socisialation has always been an ongoing challenge, but we got there eventually. Elvis, from a proper breeder is an absolut dream, loves everybody, great working dog, he just ticks every box that a serious dog owner (and breeder) would want,


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ad amendum, for affection, a black lab, unless you want to work your dog


----------



## 84628 (Sep 2, 2019)

Ours is almost 2, very loving and unlike the Labs we had, he doesn't stink when wet. We live in WA state on the west side, and so "wet" is always a concern. He loves water but dries quickly. No regrets


----------

